# MIUI 1.10.28 And Facebook



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

I've noticed that pics that I upload disappear from my pic folder located on my phone, that's no good at all...

Any body else?


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

It is immediately deleted from that album when it uploads....


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

can't replicate... anyone else?


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

That happened to me yesterday on 10.21. :-(


----------



## Lopedog (Jun 11, 2011)

droidxchat said:


> can't replicate... anyone else?


No problems here pic uploaded fine and still have pic on phone.

Gettin crazy with the Cheese Wiz.


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

seems to be a global miui issue, here's it happen on the HD2:

http://forums.miui.us/showthread.php?9175-Facebook-picture-upload

you'll have to wait for the miui dev's to fix this one, sorry


----------



## kcirradx (Jul 29, 2011)

droidxchat said:


> can't replicate... anyone else?


Yes, this happened to me twice yesterday. Although in my case, the uploads to fb failed.

I attempted to upload 2 pics on separate occasions, each upload failed since I didn't have a 3g connection, and each photo disappeared from the gallery.

So I am left with neither of the photos I took.









On 1.10.21


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

global miui issue, nothing i can do here, sorry


----------



## kcirradx (Jul 29, 2011)

droidxchat said:


> global miui issue, nothing i can do here, sorry


No problem dxc. Thanks for all your efforts with this rom!


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info....


----------



## onlyred (Jun 7, 2011)

You might try cropping or otherwise editing your photo before uploading as a future workaround. That should automatically save a new image (the cropped/edited one) which in theory would maintain your OG image on your sd card. But I am only guessing here, I'm still on .21 waiting for a full charge before installing .28. Sorry you lost pics, that sucks


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

Use quickpic to upload. The pic does not get deleted from miui.us gallery or from quickpic.


----------



## masonjb (Oct 6, 2011)

Happened to me on .21, not only uploading to Facebook but sending in a picture message. Facebook uploads failed and pictures are gone.... But this only happened to pictures that I took with camera, if I forwarded a picture that was sent to me no problem...


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

thread moved and renamed to denote MIUI. developer section is currently only for releases.


----------



## kcirradx (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. Going to try quickpic. Hopefully, a fix is in the works because I usually access the default miui gallery from the miui camera. Having to access quickpic adds another step.


----------

